# Buckle Collars?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Buckle Collars or Snap Collar? 1" or 2" wide. 
I noticed Vs have rather long necks. 

Thanx


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa had her snap collar come off a few times while wrasslin with other dogs. 
I vote for the buckle.

1" is just right, 2" would look massive, but that's your choice.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're only going to buy one collar, I vote for the buckle-type collar. I have had the "quick release" snap collars (the kind with the nylon/plastic hardware) break right before my very eyes. There sat my dog, always a good girl, bare naked so-to-speak, and if she had decided to take off on a run, no identification tags on her! (She was not microchipped; Willie is). So based on that experience, I don't think the snap collars are trustworthy. In fact, the paper price tag that's attached to them when you buy them specifically says "not for tie-out -- and (guess what?) not for any kind of quick stressor. They will break right off. 

I would choose a high-quality leather collar with the traditional brass buckle. They are more expensive (Willie has one that was $35 US) but they will also last a long, long time. The fabric ones with the "snap" nylon/plastic hardware are cheaper, but really only for decoration. Willie also has a few of those with ID tags on them, but just wears them when he's running around out in his yard. because I never want him to go anywhere without ID.  After all, he can't talk to tell somebody his phone number. That's how he ended up on death row at the dog pound.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam's 1" Kong snap collar is getting a little smelly and thought it would be time for a better one. 

I will buy a good 1" leather collar. Sam is tattooed on the inside of his left ear.

Incidentally, I may also buy a two handed 4 foot leather leash. We walk a lot together, with friends and anybody who wants to walk him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, datacan, tell me about the two-handed leash, please. Do you mean there is a leash that lets two people walk one dog? That would be great, because my sister and I like to go for long walks with Willie (and he is still a "tugger" on his leash). Of course, I guess I could just hook him up to two separate 4 foot leashes -- one for my Sis and one for me (We are not big people).

Please post more info, though... okay? Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, I meant 2 handle leash. Short handle is also called traffic lead. We walk more than 2.5 hr every day with our V.
I found the 6 foot too long. I like to have him in heel position. 
My wife walks Sam on a 6 ft leash secured to her waist because 
he pulls.

http://leerburg.com/twohandleleash.htm
(used to have a GS dog and these guys are pretty good)

http://www.cesarsway.com/shop/Dog-Whisperer-Double-Handle-Lead


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, datacan, for the clarification. As it turns out, I already have one of those (not leather, but blue nylon). That type of leash is very handy when you want to hold your dog close to you easily -- such as in the waiting room at the Vet's office, etc. It never ceases to amaze me how many cool pet products are out there now. Thirty or so years ago this was not the case at all.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree, particularly with our V. we went through a lot of different products. We noticed Sam's skin is more sensitive and the halter, easy walker seemed to rub too much. I don't remember fussing so much over our previous dog.


Thanx for your input


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have one of these for Kian and it's great. Comes with a name plate where you can ask them to put some info on it, just in case. Doesn't smell and easy to clean.
We have tried other collars and this one seems to be just fine.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/durasoft-orange.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Those collars look nice... and I really like the idea of that high-visibility orange, especially if you actually hunt with your dog!

The Vizsla coat is so close to the color of a deer, and from a distance a hunter could make a mistake. Where I live, you don't really want to take your dog out during deer season, anyway, because if a hunter thinks your dog is chasing deer, he will shoot the dog! It happens. 

Anyhow, they look like really good collars.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nice, good link, thank U Crazy Kian


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Crazy said:


> We have one of these for Kian and it's great. Comes with a name plate where you can ask them to put some info on it, just in case. Doesn't smell and easy to clean.
> We have tried other collars and this one seems to be just fine.


Was planning on ordering one for Mac and one for my sister's dog. But Mac is only 7 months so wasn't sure on size to order for now/future. What size does Kian wear? I figure they might end up being similar sizes as they're brotha's from different motha's!

Datacan...Currently we have a rolled leather collar which Mac seems to like (but it stretches a bit so we don't attahced the lead to it..have a nylon martingale for that)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Macaroni said:


> Crazy said:
> 
> 
> > We have one of these for Kian and it's great. Comes with a name plate where you can ask them to put some info on it, just in case. Doesn't smell and easy to clean.
> ...


Oh yeah, that's right... I guess Kian is his older half brother.
Not too sure what size, cannot remember, I will look tonight and get back to you.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That collar is good, especially if you use a check cord. I have snap collars that work well, but they are high quality and I have had no problem with breakage - even in the fields dragging the check cord and whoa training.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We have the same collar that Crazy Kian linked for Pumpkin. Excellent! Nice name/ID plate attached, good visibility, & easy clean. I purchased ours from a local gun dog shop, but I have had great service from Steve Snell's Gun Dog Supply with other items. Buckle is better, IMO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

agree, will place an order.

Btw, rolled leather collars are great for long hair dogs. Worked wonderfully on our GS dog.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

datacan said:


> agree, will place an order.
> 
> Btw, rolled leather collars are great for long hair dogs. Worked wonderfully on our GS dog.


What's a GS dog? Do you mean a German Shorthaired Pointer (GSP) or a German Shepherd?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HI, Linescreamer 

GS dog= German Shepherd Dog = most dog bites. 

High bite rates are attributed to this dog because the owners don't fully train them. Even then they need very strong corrections until reliable response is achieved. Once fully trained these dogs are heaven sent and very, very loving pets.


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

We prefer buckle but the daycare requires snap so we just have a cheap one we put on him before he goes. Right now he has a nylon buckle and it is pretty frayed from him scratching. Do those collars stand up to that pretty well?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Leather is supposed to be long lasting but not good for swimming.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/leather-dog-collar-with-name-plate.html


Awesome leather collar! While not as quick drying, this collar holds up well to the elements & water. Pantinas very nicely & stays supple.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

kellygh said:


> http://www.gundogsupply.com/leather-dog-collar-with-name-plate.html
> 
> 
> Awesome leather collar! While not as quick drying, this collar holds up well to the elements & water. Pantinas very nicely & stays supple.


Do you have one of these. I was told at by an owner of another V at a field test that the leather collar he bought his V was horrible once it got wet. It would smell and the leather stained his dog's neck.
Have you found that?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

All leather collars are not created equal. While Mendota is mid-range in price, it is the only brand I would buy-per experience & reviews. We had one for our late Basset Hound, and I will be ordering Pumpkin one very soon. After 3 years, it still looked great, and she was primarily outdoors by choice. I even washed it in the washer a number of times after she rolled in something rancid. Came out looking great. Leather collars do require a little care. Use a product like Skidmores (all natural) or Fiebing to condition & prevent bleeding. Skidmores even makes a beeswax that, with repeated use, will waterproof the collar. With use of a good product, bleeding should not be an issue. I don't think Mendota makes a natural color collar though? The orange collar our Vs sport are awesome & carefree; however, I still love the look of refined leather on a fine hunting dog  It is well worth brief rub downs, and they last forever. That's just me though. Marley's sporting dog supply also sells the collar if you want more than 20 characters on the top line of your name plate. I do, but Marley's does not have free shipping like Gun Dog Supply.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Agree... I really like the way the leather looks, too... Kind of a classic look.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Crazy said:


> We have one of these for Kian and it's great. Comes with a name plate where you can ask them to put some info on it, just in case. Doesn't smell and easy to clean.
> We have tried other collars and this one seems to be just fine.
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/durasoft-orange.html
> ...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a look at the link. Nice looking stuff. Not too exxie. only a few bucks more than some of the leather ones sold here locally, but a lot nicer looking gear. Once I am financial again, I'm going to order one to try.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the mendota split ring dura soft buckle collar in blaze orange-the split ring allows the collar to roll back if hung on something-they last about 3yrs on a hard hunting dog-it does not retain odor & 2 clean I put it in the dishwasher


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

R said:


> I have the mendota split ring dura soft buckle collar in blaze orange-the split ring allows the collar to roll back if hung on something-they last about 3yrs on a hard hunting dog-it does not retain odor & 2 clean I put it in the dishwasher


We have the same Mendota blaze orange collar for Pumpkin and one by Mud River. Both are great buckle collars, IMO. Pumpkin also wears a Mendota leather collar when not in the field. We only use buckle, split ring collars in the field or woods.


----------



## closet to the pin (Feb 15, 2011)

Crazy said:


> We have one of these for Kian and it's great. Comes with a name plate where you can ask them to put some info on it, just in case. Doesn't smell and easy to clean.
> We have tried other collars and this one seems to be just fine.
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/durasoft-orange.html


Agree. Best collar on the market. We have one for Zeke, it is one tough collar.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We have something very similar to the durasoft. Very durable, easy to clean, with nameplate. So far so good...

http://www.dogids.com/soft-grip-collars.html


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Those collars (dogids) look very similar to the ones that I purchased from gundogsupply (dura-soft blaze orange), except I paid $13.00 and the ones from dogids are $29.00. They both have nameplates also. Maybe the other is better quality? Not sure..


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

A little OT, but if anyone has a collar that they love without a name plate, we love Boomerang Collar Tags. 

http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

So many collars so little time(LOL) like the mendota products because made in the USA means a lot 2 me ! great products at great price - maybe they should be running our country!


----------

